# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > آردوئینو (Arduino) >  اتصال برد آردوینو به پرینتر HP پورت usb

## barnamenevis76

با سلام . من میخوام با بررد آردوینو کارکترهایی رو برای چاپ درر پرینتر hp لیزری انجام بدم . از طریق پورت usb آیا انجام این کار امکانپذیر هست ؟

----------

